# iPod Touch G2 : Video en flash et qualité sonore



## Membre supprimé 40703 (26 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais faire l'acquisition d'un nouvel iPod pour remplacer mon Mini et j'hésite entre le classique et le touche 16 Go.
Donc j'aurais deux questions par rapport au Touch.
Je sais que Safari ne prend pas en charge le Flash, mais apparemment on peut aller sur Youtube pour regarder les vidéos... qui sont encodés en Flash (enfin il me semble). Est-ce qu'on peut voir les vidéos des autres sites de streaming tel que Dailymotion, les vidéos sur Allociné.com, Mégavidéo, etc..?
En ce qui concerne la qualité sonore du iPod Touch G2, qu'en est-il? Par rapport au nouveau Classique, est-ce que la qualité est équivalente?
Sur d'autres sites, et pour le premier Touch et le premier Classique, le Touch était vraiment en dessous question qualité sonore. Il y a t-il une amélioration avec le nouveau Touch?
Merci d'avance


----------

